# Looking for Ottawa Real Estate Agent



## ltmaverick25 (10 May 2012)

Just curious if anyone can refer a good real estate agent in Ottawa.  Also, any recommendations for good areas and areas to stay away from?


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

Stay out of the Vanier part of town........


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

Where will you be working and are you willing to commute ?


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2012)

I was pleased when I bought with "The Guy With the Dog".

And more info would be helpful to help suggest locations:  Single?  married?  Kids?  Pets?  Activities you like?  Price range?

For example:  Barrhaven is great if you're married with 1.8 kids, not so much if you're single and want to go out.  Orleans has some nice homes, but with the relocation of much of DND to the old Nortel Campus over the next few years, the commute will get bad.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (10 May 2012)

A bit more info...

I will be working out of Startop.  

I am married.  My wife is a teacher, and is fluent in french.

No kids, but 2 x german sheppards.  (Not sure which is more work lol)

Price range max 300k

As far as commuting goes, I would like to stay at 30min or less.


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2012)

Off the top of my head:  Orleans may work for your current posting (though expect to be psoted within Ottawa at least once, so that may change).  Barrhaven may also be in the zone, though I'm not sure what's in your price range there - you likely won't find anything with a very big yard unless you go a little south of Barrhaven.  Kanata & Stittsville are likely too far west for you.

As well, consider weather in your time estiamtes - there will be half a dozen bad storms a year that will lengthen your commute.  Traffic as well may lengthen things.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (10 May 2012)

Is Barhavven south of Nepean or a small part of Nepean?


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Is Barhavven south of Nepean or a small part of Nepean?



Just south of Nepean.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 May 2012)

For a firm 30 minute commute (including travelling to the bus stop and then waiting for the bus that is late) you will have to look at Hunt Club and Woodroffe maybe Hunt Club and Greenbank in the West at the most.  Even then for Star Top you are probably looking at 40-45 using transit from there.  For 300k you'll get a nice place in Vanier.

I live in Barrhaven and using transit it takes 40-45 to 101 both ways.  Driving it takes 30-35 there and 40-55 returning in the afternoon.  I can bike in around an hour.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

I live in Riverside. 5 minutes drive to Startop and there are nice houses around but not sure of the price.


----------



## Occam (10 May 2012)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> For 300k you'll get a nice place in Vanier.



That's an oxymoron.   ;D



> I live in Barrhaven and using transit it takes 40-45 to 101 both ways.  Driving it takes 30-35 there and 40-55 returning in the afternoon.  I can bike in around an hour.



Barrhaven - right in the landing pattern for Ottawa International.


----------



## Robert0288 (10 May 2012)

I personally like ottawa south, as your within a 20m drive to anywhere in the city.  Transit isn't terrible even though it was a 45m bike to 101, or a 45m bus ride.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 May 2012)

Yep, but you it's better than right across the railway in Pet.  The flights stop at night and after a while you don't hear them.

Vanier's not too bad, I finished high school there, no problems.  Check MLS, while the prices are lower than the rest of Ottawa there is some effort being made to gentrify (sp?) it.  Don't think it'll take off like Westboro did though...


----------



## bridges (10 May 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> That's an oxymoron.   ;D



Not true at all - there are plenty of nice places in Vanier, and you'll likely see your neighbours a bit more than in certain suburbs I can think of.

As for location, I wouldn't pick anything too far away from the Carling campus, as a large part of DND is slated to end up there within the next 2-4 years.   This particularly applies if you think you may be in town for a while.

Google map link:
http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Nortel+Carling,+Ottawa,+ON&hl=en&sll=45.346234,-75.85433&sspn=0.032092,0.055017&oq=nortel&hnear=Nortel+Carling&t=m&z=16

Alternatively, there are a few nice small towns just outside the City of Ottawa boundaries, where real estate, taxes & many other things (including veterinary care, I've noticed) are cheaper.  Kemptville in the southwest (good for Carling), Winchester in the south or Russell in the southeast (both ok for Startop).   The drive is a bit longer distance-wise but not time-wise, as it's generally steady flow, not stop-&-go.   No public transit, but they do have once-daily commuter buses.  Just another option.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 May 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Not true at all - there are plenty of nice places in Vanier, and you'll likely see your neighbours a bit more than in certain suburbs I can think of.
> 
> As for location, I wouldn't pick anything too far away from the Carling campus, as a large part of DND is slated to end up there within the next 2-4 years.   This particularly applies if you think you may be in town for a while.
> 
> ...



At least take a look south of the city. I live in Kemptville which has tons of advantages to offset the commute. Prices for homes are lower and people come from Ottawa to use our hospital's ER because of the difference in wait times.  We have four of the five banks and tons of good stores. It is also very pro-military and commuting times to the west end will be not too bad.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (10 May 2012)

Thanks for the input.

This whole Nortel thing definitely complicates everything.  For example Orleans would be awesome (lived there over 20 years ago as a kid and loved it) but not if I get posted to the Nortel location later on. 

Does anyone have any feedback on Aylmer?  According to google maps it would take roughly the same amount of time (35min) to get to either location.  But I don't know how accurate that is.  And then there is taxes


----------



## Takeniteasy (10 May 2012)

I just used Gary Shane from Remax, if you want his number PM me.  Sold very quickly and he has years of experience in Ottawa. I was very pleased with his efforts in selling and am sure he is just as good in purchasing.


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2012)

Find an online tool to compare income and other taxes between provinces, and factor in the convenience of beer at the corner store.

Bridges become choke points during morning and afternoon commutes, and may add to commute times.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 May 2012)

Bridges are a factor.

House costs are also a factor.  While slightly dated, this link: http://dorislaw.com/ViewArticle.cfm?ArticleID=240 shows that, depending on your housing situation, Gatineau may be slightly cheaper.  If you have a decent downpayment, it can be substantially cheaper in the short term.  Resale can be a factor as you will not get back as much.


----------



## Donny (10 May 2012)

Riverside south area and Ottawa south is good. Its easy to get to anywhere from Ottawa south area


----------



## bridges (11 May 2012)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any feedback on Aylmer?  According to google maps it would take roughly the same amount of time (35min) to get to either location.  But I don't know how accurate that is.  And then there is taxes



Some of my colleagues live in Aylmer, and work in the southeast - it takes them about 45 min, most days.  Moving to Carling won't improve that.  The left turn from the Ottawa River Parkway onto the Champlain Bridge is clogged now in afternoon rush hour - it takes several lights to get through.  It'll be worse when Nortel is fully occupied.  

There's talk of another bridge in the west, but with the multiple jurisdictions involved (and their past record on such things), I'd be surprised if we see that in the next 10-15 years.  Driving in the other direction to the Quyon ferry would be an option if you lived in the country west of Aylmer - again, once you're at the Carling campus.  They have commuter passes - it's a tiny ferry though, and I don't know what the wait times are during weekdays.    

The somewhat favourable real estate situation in QC tends to be balanced out by higher taxes, especially for families without kids.  

A co-worker of mine recently bought a house in a neighbourhood called Crystal Beach, in the west end not far from the Carling campus.  It takes him about 45 minutes to get to the Startop area.  He's quite happy with the neighbourhood though, and it's close to the river & parks, with walking trails.

I echo Old Sweat's comments about Kemptville.  They have a good variety of shops, restaurants.  I go there for kayak lessons.  The drive to Startop would be longer than you want, but you'd be well set up for Carling later on.


----------



## dapaterson (11 May 2012)

Mechanicsville/Hintonburg is a gentrifying neighbourhood, close to the river parkway (a good palce to take the dogs) that's also convenient for transit and has reasonable connections to the highway.  Not certain what prices are like right now, though.


----------



## bridges (11 May 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Mechanicsville/Hintonburg is a gentrifying neighbourhood, close to the river parkway (a good palce to take the dogs) that's also convenient for transit and has reasonable connections to the highway.  Not certain what prices are like right now, though.



Yes, the head shops are making way for doggy spas & baby clothing boutiques.  I heard a couple of years ago that Hintonburg was the next hot place to buy, so it may already be too late - but it's worth a look.  Good idea.


----------



## CMFL (22 Oct 2012)

If you still require an agent; just let me know and I will hook you up.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2014)

Try the Grapeline:  http://grapevine.ca/search-listings

or Google:

http://claridgeplaza4.com/?gclid=CPzdye2P2LwCFcERMwodfRoAJw

http://www.ottawacondosandlofts.com/gold_distress.asp?cty=Ottawa%20&min=

http://www.remaxottawa.ca/?gclid=CP_Bl5aQ2LwCFe87MgodaHgAUw

http://comfree.com/ottawa-and-surrounding-area

http://www.viphouses.ca/listings.htm

http://richcraft.rtrk.ca/?scid=91772&kw=1062667:7&pub_cr_id=22528837589

http://grapevine.ca/


So many to choose from.  All you have to do is look.


----------

